# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Edmond Shallvari

## Fiori

Edmond Shallvari ka lindur në qytetin e Korçës më 1957. Ka kryer studimet e larta në Universitetin e Tiranës në degën Ekonomist për Industrinë. 'E megjithatë...jetojmë!' është libri i parë i tij, me shkrime e kujtime të ndryshme, një pjesë e të cilave janë botuar në shtypin gazetaresk të Korçës. Është larguar nga Shqipëria në vitin 1997, duke vazhduar e sot e kësaj dite jetën në Selanik, Greqi.


Titulli:* E megjithatë jetojmë*
Redaktoi: *Edmond Shallvari*
Kopertina: Autori
Botim i Klubit të Shkrimtarëve "Bota e Re" Korçë
Korçë 2006



*Dedikim*

Këtë libër ja u dedikoj:
Prindërve të mi të paharruar,
që sa shumë më dhanë
dhe sa pak munda t'ju jap në të
...............gjallë të tyre.


Mirelas sime, të vetmes grua që
i jep kuptimin e vërtetë jetës bashkëshortore.
Jorgos dhe Piros, djemkave të mi,
që me siguri do më falin për çdo
mosplotësim dëshirash fëminore dhe rinore.


..........................E megjithatë jetojmë!





*Në vënd të PROLOGUT*

I ulur para kompjuterit jam në dilemë. Të shkruaj apo jo kujtimet e mbresat e kësaj jete, të meditoj e konkludoj për ngjarje, njerëz, që me dashje apo pa dashje më kanë lënë gjurmë në jetesën time, apo të vazhdoj t'i mbaj të mbyllura në arkivën e trurit, deri sa dalngadalë t'i amortizojë koha dhe siç thuhet t'i marr me vete në botën tjetër?
....Për çudi, kaq ishte dilema, sa unë i quajturi Edmond (Andrea) Shallvari është e pamundur të pres botën tjetër, pa i lënë kësaj bote shumicën e të panjohurave tepër të çuditshme, të besueshme e të pabesueshme, serioze e qesharake, të bukura e të shëmtuara njëkohësisht. Dhe për të rruajtur disi ekuilibrin mes këtyre dy botëve, më lejoni që e shkrojtura të ketë më shumë simbole e domethënie, se sa reportazhe, më shumë njerëz realë, se sa emra realë, duke lënë diçka e për botën tjetër. 
....Mos prisni të gjeni llogjikën e një romani, ndonëse ka dramat e tij, mos prisni të gjeni llogjikën e një autobiografie, ndonëse ka të vërtetat e saj. Është një rrëfim, por edhe bisedë, është nje debat me monologun dhe dialogun e vet. Ashtu siç ndodhemi në një takim miqsh dhe biseda kap tema e ngjarje të ndryshme në kohë, dua të veproj dhe unë në këto shkrime. 





*1997*
....Ju uroj mirseardhjen të gjithëve dhe ndërkohë që Mira do merret me qerasjen, po filloj me shkrimin e parë, që mund të jetë i njëzeti në rradhën e kujtimeve.
....Ishte fillimi i 1997-s dhe ndofta unë me Miran ishim të vetmit jashtë shtëpisë, atë natë, kur krisma e parë shpoi errësirën dhe paralajmëroi ardhjen e ditëve kataklizmike dhe për Korçën tonë të dashur. Ishte një paralajmërim pa afat, që nuk priste përgjigje nga askush, ndaj dhe përmbante të thënën e të bërën menjëherë, që ithtarë të ndryshëm më pas e interpretuan sipas ithtaritetit përkatës. Ishim për vizitë në shtëpinë e Fredi Blushit, kur trokiti dera dhe dëgjova zërin e të vëllajt taksixhi të thotë lajmin më absurd e të çuditshëm, "Po vinë!" Ceremonia e mikpritjes u la në mes dhe ne si të ngrirë nga ajo thënie hutuese u ngritëm dhe ikëm, si për t'ju larguar asaj që po vinte atë natë. Qyteti i errësuar nga nata dhe mungesa e dritave, m'u duk si i lënë në mëshirën e atyre që po vinin s'dihej se nga ku e për çfarë.Kur u afruam para bibliotekës, një krismë na ndali për një çast frymën e na shpejtoi ecjen e trembshme. Pra ata që "Po vinë" kishin ardhur çuditërisht bashkë me natën, duke veshur petkun e zi të saj, që paralajmëronte të tjera veshje të zeza të nënave e motrave korçare. Arritëm me një frymë në shtëpinë tonë, kur aty nga lulishtja e Shën Marisë filluan dhjetra krisma armësh të çanin errësirën e natës së parë korçare. Morra shpejt kasetofonin dhe hapa derën e ballkonit. Pasi vura një jastëk poshtë, u shtriva mbi të dhe shtypa butonin e inçizimit. Mira më lutej të futesha brenda se s'dihej ku shkonin plumbat, por unë vazhdoja të merrja çdo krismë duke folur e rënkuar, i përfshirë nga një trishtim deri në dhimbje e dëshpërim. Ajo kasetë është dëshmia më e padeshifruar e absurditetit njerzor, por dhe akuza më ironike ndaj kujtdo analisti apo ithtari, që ato krisma netësh e ditësh të 1997-s nxituan t'i pagëzonin kryengritje e revolucion popullor. Mund të më gënjeni me kohën e kryengritjeve dhe revolucioneve të pajetuara dhe unë të mirëbesoj, por mos bëni krim ndaj të ardhmes me pseudointerpretimet e të sotmes. 
  Dhe kështu, pas asaj nate të parë krismash, Korça u gdhi e pushtuar nga ata që "Po vinë". Këto qënie me këtë emër pa emër, atë natë të parë krismash, përdhunuan qytetin tim, vendlindjen time, jetën time, tënden, tuajën, por edhe vetveten. 

* * *
*Akte komedie të një tragjedie të saponisur.......*

I pari veprim që bëra atë mëngjes të parë, ishte vajtja në shtëpinë e gjykos, siç i themi babajt të Miras dhe të dy në mënyrë instiktive morrëm rrugën drejt një reparti ushtarak në minierën e Drenovës. Si dy shqiptarë të rrezikuar nga pushtues shqiptarë, kërkonim armë për të mbrojtur familjen nga çdo sulm i mundshëm barbarësh. Rrugës rrëzë maleve, lëvizje kaotike njerëzish më krijonin idenë e një beteje të dështuar, që ende s'kish filluar, Krisma të thata e më pas breshëri, mbushnin luginën dhe ne ulnim kokën për t'ju shmangur plumbave. Mundohesha të dalloja në ato qënie që ecnin në drejtime të kundërta, ata që "Po vinë" nga ata që "Po iknin", por le ta lemë për më vonë këtë dilemë, që në ato çaste pak rëndësi kishte. Arritëm në një depo ushtarake, që ndofta një ditë apo disa orë më parë i vinte shtatë t'i afrohej vetë ariut të Bozdovecit, hymë brenda dhe të vetmet pajisje të pa rrëmbyera ishin ato kundërkimike. Gjykos i vajti syri në një pompë spërkatëse dhe kur e morri më tha se i duhej për të bërë me ilaç rrushtë e oborrit. Kaluam në një depo tjetër, ku të ikurit kishin lënë topat e tipit të lehtë (shyqyr që morrën të tyret), ca mushamara dhe armë zjarri gjysmake. Kërkuam gjithandej për ndonjë pushkë apo automatik, por zhdukja e tyre ishte bërë si me magji. Ca karikatorë i futëm në një çantë, kur në një arkë të hedhur kuturu, gjetëm qindra fishekë. Disa arka që i kapërcenim pa i prekur, ishin dëng me bomba, por ç'na duheshin ato në kushtet e luftës brenda pallatit. Në hyrje të repartit, ndali një furgon i vogël dhe sa hap e mbyll sytë, bombat u zhdukën. As na shanë e as na ranë, por me një të thënë, "Bëni mënjanë!", mallin bombë e përlanë. Në të dalë të repartit, m'u afrua një kameraman dhe një person me mikrofon në dorë më pyeti greqisht, që përkthyer nga një shoqërues, kërkonte të dëgjonte diçka nga mua për çka po ndodhte aty. Shpreha hutimin e shqetësimin tim për atë situatë anormale e të rrezikshme dhe bëra thirrje mos dëmtohej e keqpërdorej asnjë material në depon me mjete e materiale të karakterit kimik. Nuk mbaj mend me hollësi çfarë thashë tjetër, por di që ai grup televiziv ishte një kanal grek dhe që persona që më njihnin e jetonin në Greqi më kishin parë në televizionin grek. Siç dukej, gjithçka po ecte si nëpër skenarë të njohur filmash, ku s'mungonte prezenca e një fotoreporteri, në këtë rast grek, as aty në një repart ushtarak mes humbëtirës së maleve.
   Me një çantë në sup, me ca karikatorë e fishekë brenda, më dukej vetja i çarmatosur pas një beteje imagjinare, por me njerëz e protagonistë realë. Më i "fituari" ishte gjykoja me trofenë më të çuditshme të betejave: Pompën spërkatëse! Kur u ndodhëm në rrugën anash varreve të qytetit, disa vetura kaluan me shpejtësi dhe gjysmatrupash jashtë dyerve, duke shkrehur kallashnikovët me tytat drejt qiellit, thërrisnin e çirreshin si triumfatorë. Hymë në qytet dhe në një rrugicë prapa pediatrisë, ndaluam pak si për të marrë veten. Më ka mbetur në mëndje një skenë trishtuese atë çast ndalimi. Një i njohur që në universitet, mësues i gjuhës së huaj, ecte nxitimthi duke mbajtur mbi sup një derë të shkulur në një objekt, që kur pa tek i bëra shenjë me, "Edhe ti?", u skuq, uli kokën dhe iku pa më folur. Kjo logjikë absurde, shprehje e një primitiviteti që si atavizmë ekzistoka brenda qënies njerëzore, më ka munduar vazhdimisht dhe më ka vështirësuar analizën e mjaft situatave dhe rrethanave të realitetit shqiptar. Rregullimi i vetvetes, nëpërmjet çrregullimit jashtë saj, mikroparajsa e individit, mes ferrit shoqëror, janë prezencë në të gjitha shkallët e veprimtarisë së njerëzve e të rangjeve në shoqërinë shqiptare....... _(vazhdon)_






_Libri është 273 faqe e përmban dhe foto të Korçës në vitin 1997..._

----------


## mondishall

Maliqaret 1997-a i beri pronare tankesh, fale repartit tankist ne zonen e tyre. Nje grup i tmerrshem korcar, i njohur per vjedhje e krime te renda, 1997-a i beri pronare mallrash elektroshtepiake(vec mijra te tjerave), fale dyqaneve dhe supermarketit te vetem ne qytetin e tyre. Te dy grupvjedhesit korcaromaliqar, realizuan shkembimin me te cuditshem te te gjitha koherave, te vjetra apo moderne qofshin.
   Nga grupi korcar:"Mirdita. Si vene punet?"
   Nga grupi maliqar:"Bereqaves. Jo aq sa juve ama".
   Nga grupi korcar:"Mos u qani. Nga armet jeni me mire se ne".
   Nga grupi maliqar:"C'i duam vetem armet. Ju keni tere dyqanet ne dore".
   Nga grupi korcar:"Ha,ha,ha! Po pse jemi ketu, te merremi vesh me njeri-tjetrin. Troc muhabeti! Duam nje tank!"
   Nga grupi maliqar:"Nje e dy po te doni, ju cfare na jepni nga ato tuajat?"
   Nga grupi korcar:"C'te doni. Pranoni nja dhjete video e ndonje televizor per nje tank?"
   Nga grupi maliqar:" E thene e bere!"
Shtrengim duarsh dhe ne prezence te dy grupeve, realizohet kembimi i mesiperm. No koment!


......
Nuk di, nese mund te kete pas kesaj jete, ferr me te keq dhe parajse me te mire, nga c'ka provon ne kete jete krijesa njerezore. Nuk di, nese arshiva e ferrit dhe parajses imagjinare mund te kete me shume djaj e engjej, nga c'ka djaj te kthyer ne njerez dhe njerez te shfaqur si engjej, arshiva pa mbarim e realitetit njerezor. 
   Por di ama, qe ndryshe nga c'thuhet per mevetesine e ferrit dhe parajses imagjinare, ne te gjalle tone ka nje mpleksje kaq te koklavitur mes tyre, sa dhe Zoti vete eshte terhequr dhe na i ka lene ne ne dore t'ja dalim mbane.
   "Ama keshtu, qenka?", ka menduar gjithmone krijesa njerezore dhe qysh ne hapat e para te shoqerise e deri me sot, s'ka bere gje tjeter, vecse ka krijuar jete parajsore me mjetet e ferrit dhe jete ferri me mjetet e parajses.Nuk eshte aspak e zorshme ta ndjesh, ta shohesh dhe ta provosh, ne forma e reaksione te ndryshme, kete te vertete mijravjecare, qofte dhe ne caste te zakonshme te jeteses.

----------


## mondishall

Perseri nga libri...
Si ka mundesi te cirret njeriu para kameras per popullin dhe per Zotin dhe njekohesisht te injoroje, ofendoje e kercenoje tej kufijve te  etikes e normalitetit njerezor ata persona, faji i vetem i te cileve eshte se s'jane te atij populli, qe ai kujton se perfaqeson!?
Une s'kam pse t'i lutem zotit Konstandinidhi t'ju hedhe nje sy ketyre shkrimeve dhe as qe e fantazoj te begenise ta shohe me sy e jo me ta preke me dore kete liber. Vetem dua te dije nje gje, qe e ndjek ne programin televiziv, "I ORA TU LAU", me shume se mjaft prej atyre qe ai kujton se e ndjekin ne ekran, kam simpatite e mia per disa obsione te tij, me shume se mjaft prej atyre qe i thurrin elozhe dhe i ngrene kultin kot se koti, por ama dhe tronditem, prekem e ofendohem nga fjalet pa dogane per alvanozet, me shume se sa mund te prekt ai per greket.
   Sado retushe e zbutje qe mundohet t'ju beje fjaleve per te huajt, nuk mundet kursesi te qetesoje shpirtin e asaj alvanozes, qe pa te keq i telefonoi dhe pa arritur te mbaroje mendimin e saj, u ndodh para nje fjalori bajat e ofendues, qe nuk i shkon nje njeriu me gravate, lere pastaj nje gazetari, qe pretendon se lufton dhe sakrifikon per popullin. Nese s'eshte shfaqje racizmi e thirrura me percmim, "vromostomi(gojeqelbur)!" dhe kerkesa dashakeqe per gjetjen e numurit te telefonit te alvanozes, po ja le ne dore zotit Konstandinidhi te gjeje fjalen me te sakte.
   Nje shembull i keq i nje intelektuali, eshte me i rrezikshem se dhjetra shembuj te liq nga njerez te thjeshte.
    Gjithmone kam ditur dhe di faktin e thjeshte, pa nevoje vertetimi, qe ne popullin e admiruar grek, ka dhe nje mase te vogel grekesh te liq, sikurse di faktin e thjeshte, po pa nevoje vertetimi, qe eshte shpirtngushtesi dhe injorim i personalitetit te nje kombi, te lesh te kuptohet, qe ne masen qindramijeshe te shqiptareve ne Greqi, paska dhe disa alvanoze te mire! No koment!

----------


## mondishall

Diku ne liber...
Dhe ja ku arrita ne te dielen e 30marsit 1997...
   Dimri korcar vazhdonte dufin e zbardhjes se cdo gjeje, qe nga mali i Moraves e kodrat perreth, deri ne rrugicat me kalldrem e asfaltet e bulevardeve. Ndersa bardhesia rruante pastertine e saj lartesive, brenda ne qytet shemtohej ne formen e lluces te baltuar asfalteve e te akullit te nxirre e te gunguar nga shtremberimet e kalldremeve te rrugicave. Mes qenies sime dhe asaj natyre minusgradeshe, ishte krijuar nje dualitet i ankthshem dhe i mornicshem, qe do me ndiqte pas edhe pertej kufijve, ne te 180 ditet e vetmise me te vetmuar te jetes sime. Ne te ashtuquajturin vendin "ne kolltuket", nje kafenio ne vargun e klubeve karshi hotel nentekateshit, u vendos nisja ime pas drekes, me te njohurin Dhorin e Opit. Gjithshka ishte gati, qe nga dokumenti per kalimin e kufirit, deri ne plackat personale. Ato caste puthjesh e perqafimesh me djemkat e Mirushen time(sic do ta quaja me pas ne letrat e mia gruan time te dashur), me kane mbetur ashtu te prekshme, te mallengjyeshme e te njomeshme nga lotet ne kujtesen time. Ne cdo situate mundimesh e te papriturash, ne cdo ndodhje udhekryqesh e tundimesh, ato caste do me jepnin doren e ndihmes e te kurajos, forcen e durimit dhe perballimit te presioneve e reagimeve tendencioze.
    Benci i bardhe i Dhorit s'desh t'ja dinte nga pengesat qe krijonin llucrat dhe kurthet e gropave, te fshehura nen boren e baltosur. Tek kalonim me rradhe fshatrat ne te majte e te djathte te rruges, munda te shkrepja aparatin fotografik dhe te fiksoja pamjen e fundit me ironike e tragjikomike te vendit qe po lija pas, nje tank te braktisur, te anuar nga rruga, qe dukej sikur na lutej ta merrnim pas ne ikjen tone pertej kufirit..,..
....Kisha lene pas boten time 40vjacare, te vertete e te mashtruar njekohesisht, te gezueshme e te lendueshme ne padjallezine e sinqeritetin e saj. Kisha marre me vete boten time 40vjecare, te nderprere ne kohe e hapesire, te kryqezuar ne udhen e nje realiteti te irealizuar e tjetersuar ne ekzistencen e vet. Por, kisha lene dhe marre njekohesisht ne boten time 40vjecare, me te pastren bote te lumturise e gezimit, te ekzistences e triumfit te vazhdimesise, Mirushen me dy djemkat tane, Pirushin dhe Jorgushin.....

----------


## mondishall

E megjithate...
Ngrysje ditesh dhe gdhirje netesh per ne, te jetuarit. Dhe ashtu gradualisht, pa u vene re, nje ngushtim hapesire ne biseda familjare, ne takimet e vizitat e te afermve dhe miqve. S'ka nevoje per date konkrete, dialogu i perditshem grua-burre.
Burri:"He si dole, u lodhe?"
Gruaja:"Si zakonisht. Morra pluhurat, pastaj fshiva dhe lava dyshemete, banjen, ballkonet. Bera dhe dreken. Per sot deshen piperka te mbushura me oriz".
Burri:"Dhe te doli koha per te gjitha?"
Gruaja:"Te te them qe dhe hekurosa ca rroba, do besosh?"
Burri tund koken dhe per nje cast harron, ose ben sikur harron, c'degjoi nga gruaja dhe vazhdon,"C'kemi sot per dreke?" Tani e ka rradhen gruaja te tunde koken dhe duke shtruar dreken, qe nje zot e di kur e gatoi, pyet burrin,"Po ti, kishe shume puine sot?"
Burri:"C'e pyet? Edhe roje te rrish lodhesh, jo pastaj te vertitesh e punosh tere diten ne kembe".
Gruaja:"Ke te drejte. Po dhe ti, mos u sforco shume per t'i bere te gjitha. Keshtu punojne te tjeret?"
Burri:"Ah, moj zemer. S'kane rendesi te tjeret, por ne qe s'jemi ketu si te tjeret".
Gruaja:"Sikur te shtrihemi ca te shlodhemi, si thua? Kam nje mal me pune per te bere, por tani s'kam fuqi".
Dhe te dy, pas ketij dialogu te lodhur, shtrihen ne krevat shoqeruar me nje, "Aaaah, sa mire! S'ka si krevati!" Pak rendesi ka ne e tha gruaja, apo burri, apo te dy bashke.
Kur kthehet burri nga gruaja dhe sheh trupin gjysme te zbuluar te saj, fillon te ngacmohet dhe zgjat doren ta preke. Ledhaton supin dhe vazhdon me poshte tek beli. Pastaj avancon ne bardhesine e lemuar te kembes, duke perfituar nga kthimi i kurrizit te gruas dhe ndalet aty ku i shtohet epshi me shume.
Deri ketu e di qe me aprovojne shumica e cifteve. Por meqe une dua dhe per ne vazhdim aprovimin e kesaj shumice, jam i detyruar te ndjek dy alternativat e mundshme te asaj qe ndodh me pas.
Alternativa e pare.
Fillon te zbrese avash-avash doren ne rrumbullakesine e kofshes, duke tentuar me gishta te largoje anash mbulesen e holle dhe elastike, por ne cast trupi i gruas leviz e kthehet drejt, me nje murmuritje pergjumesh, "Eeeh, me fliiiiheeet. E leme per ne darke?" Dhe pasi kap carcafin mbulohet, duke shuar para kohe nje flake epshi te burrit.
Alternativa e dyte.
Shikoni fillimin e te pares deri ne presja e dyte dhe vazhdoni me poshte: ...i ndihmuar ne kete veprim ndezes nga nje levizje e volitshme e kembeve te gruas me tendence hapjeje. Eshte me te vertete eksituese kjo ftese femerore, qe i thote gjumit te largohet pak caste, per ta pritur me me kenaqesi me pas. Atehere fillon ta puthe duke filluar nga supet dhe vazhduar me nje zbritje te shpejte ne pjesen e porsazbuluar nga gishtat trazovace. Reagimi i gruas ndjehet ne lekundshmerine e trupit dhe ne marrjen e pozicionit me te volitshem, per te shijuar gjithshka nga ky veprim i avancuar i buzeve te burrit. Eshte nje kontakt ndjesor teper dritherues, qe kerkon patjeter nje finalizim orgazme, me aktin e bashkimit te dy trupave, sipas ritit te njohur seksual mijravjecar. 
Me pas, gjithshka e ndodhur ne kete fuqishmeri magjike erotike, kthehet ne nje normalitet ciftor, ku sejscili rehaton trupin sipas volise per gjume.
Meqe jeni kurioze te dini se c'alternative i perkas, mjafton t'ju them qe s'e mbaj mend mire nese kam qene nje here apo dy here rob i te pares. Sepse per mua, miq te dashur, s'ka me keq se dorezimi i trupit ne preherin e lodhjes se perditshme, ashtu sikurse s'ka me mire se dorezimi i trupit ne preherin e erotikes shlodhese....(E keshtu vazhdojne te tjera ndodhira dhe shkrime ne librin tim, "E megjithate...jetojme!")

----------


## mondishall

Pjese nga letrat e mia derguar gruas se dashur, kur distanca me tmerronte tmerresisht. Marre nga libri tim, "E megjithate...jetojme!", ku ka dhe mjaft letra te tilla.
....Kushdo mund te pyese se cfare shkruan valle kaq papushim, ky person i quajtur Edi, per gruan e tij Mira. Mos eshte taze i dashururar? Prape shume dashnor i zjarrte qenka! Si? Ka 10vjet martuar, plus e nje vit e gjysme fejuar? Dhe shkruan dite e nate me kaq pasion e frymezim dhjetra faqe leter per bashkeshorten e tij Mira? E pabesueshme! Njihet psh Balzaku qe thyente rekord me romane, por ama jo per nje grua te dashur. Ky zoti Edmond si ngjaka asnjerit e per kete quhet rast i vecante. Mire eshte qe te kete nje lexues te vetem, te dashuren e tij, se po u lexua nga femra te tjera, kushedi c'do shohim e degjojme. Po u lexua nga vajza enderrimtare, qe ende s'e kane shijuar dashurine, rrezik t'i lere beqare, se ato do kerkojne te dashurin ideal sic eshte ai ne letrat e tij.
Po u lexua nga femra te martuara, rrezik te shkaktoje konflikte familjare, pasi kush nga ato do kete provuar romane letrash nga i shoqi, kur s'eshte ndodhur prane tij...
....Dhe vetem te degjosh pastaj zenkat: :e lashte:  shikon c'letra pasionante i shkruan i shoqi Miras? Cerekun te me shkruaje ti, do isha me e lumtura e botes, kuptohet, pas Miras".
"E shikon c'vjersha te zjarrta i thurr Mondi Miras? Nje varg te kopjuar te me thoshe nje here te pakten dhe une do isha me e lumtura e botes, kuptohet, pas Miras".
"E shikon c'bisede telefonike i ben Mondi Miras, sa e kenaq...Pak ngacmim seksi te me beje sa te dritherohej trupi, e jo me shume dhe une do isha me e lumtura e botes, kuptohet, pas Miras".
Fola per femrat, po e njejta gje, ne mos me keq, do ndodhte me burrat.
"E shikon c'femer e dashururar, qe i preferon cdo mm te trupit Mondit, kurse ti s'me ke prekur as gjysmen e trupit. Prekme gjysmen e une do jem burri me i lumtur i botes, kuptohet, pas Mondit".
"E shikon c'grua e dhene me trup e shpirt pas burrit, qe meshkujt e tjere i shumezon me zero, kurse ti, jo, "s'ka gje te keqe te dal e te pi kafe me nje shok",   ". Sikur cerekun e shkrehjeve te tilla te kishe, do isha me i lumturi i botes, kuptohet, pas Mondit".
Prandaj, Mirushja ime, qe mos shkaktojme turbullira te tilla, une pranoj te jem autori me emrin Mondi vetem per ty dhe ti lexuesja e vetme Mira. Kur me lexon e kenaqesh ti, jam me i lumturi i botes, kuptohet, pas Mondit! D.m.th. kam zili veten time per kete fat te lumtur, qe e kam pagezuar me emrin Mirushe...(Kaq dhe per sot)

----------


## mondishall

Besoj nuk bezdiseni te vazhdoj me pjese te librit.
....I ardhur nga nje bote me praktika socialiste teper te deformuara, me lexime e mesime librash marksiste e leniniste, me nje propagande te perditshme antikapitaliste e antiimperialiste, s'kish si mos me terhiqte vemendjen dhe interesimin, praktika kapitaliste dhe pozicionimi i njerezve ne te. Vec dy grupimeve mbizoteruese, deri diku ne raporte standarte me njera-tjetren, mundohen te masivizohen me shume dhe grupime te tjera te kraheve majtiste e djathtiste, qe i bashkon vetem mospajtimi me dy grupet e medha. Nuk ishte e veshtire te kuptoja majtizmin pragmatist te koleges, qe me thene te drejten, me shkaktonte te kunderten e frymezimeve te dikurshme djaloshare. Dhjetravjecare me rradhe pashe e degjova qindra e mijra njerez te te njejtit front me kolegen, qe dukej sikur po afronin permbysjen e madhe te kapitalizmit. Prekja e realiteteve te verteta e jo propogandistike, ndonese s'me vjen mire ta them, jo vetem me ka zhgenjyer per konsekuencat qesharake te fituara praktikisht, por me ka revoltuar se tepermi me hipokrizine e ideve e koncepteve alla majtiste e komuniste, teper te konsumuara e te papershtatshme per kohen e sotme.
Prandaj dhe kur vinte e nesermja ne pune, pas grevash e rremujerash shkaterruese te dyqaneve e mjediseve zbukuruese ne qytet, prezenca si prej revolucionareje e koleges, me shkaktonte keqardhje dhe nenqeshje njekohesisht, per vete Donkishotizmin e saj e te pjesemarresve te tjere.
Me vjen inat, miq te dashur, prandaj shprehem kaq ashper. Sepse abuzohet me sikletet e njerezve, me idete e pastra qe s'kane nevoje per perdredhje dhe arnime anarshiste, me qorrsokakun qe s'te nxjerr gjekundi, por rruan dhe s'e trondit aspak statukuone e shoqerise. Dhe per ironi te gjithe kesaj, ndersa bashkia nxjerr ne rruge pastruesit e zjarrfiksat per pastrimin e qytetit te shemtuar pak ore me pare, protagonistet e revoltes mblidhen ne mbremje para podjumit dhe gjithshka perfundon me nje koncert, ku dhe dashurise i kendohet me rritem marshi kryengrites.
Ate nate, as afendikoi nuk provoi krevatin e punetorit, as ky krevatin e afendikoit.
Te nesermen, as afendikoi nuk cenoi fitimet e tij, as punetori s'u pagua nje dhrahni me shume.
Keshtu dhe me kolegen time, s'mund te ndodhte ndryshe. Edhe kur nje cast pati shtese page, edhe kur nje cast arriti gjysme dite pushimi ne jave, nuk ishte aspak ndonje triumf i saj, sipas metodes se saj. Ishte nje marrje e nje te mos dhene me pare, brenda kufijve te mekanizmit ekonomik te cdo afendikoi. Guxo ta prekesh kete mekanizem ne ingranazhet e tij, pa e di vete ai c'te punon me pas!(Here tjeter me shume)

----------


## mondishall

Dhe "hera tjeter", erdhi pak si shpejt. I jam qepur librit tim dhe bej c'bej i "vjedh" pjese te ndryshme. Kete rradhe i "vodha' dicka ku flet per hrimatistirion(bursen).
....Le t'i leme, miq te te dashur, te miret e te liqte imagjinare, ne boten e llafollogjise televizive. Cdo e folur e tille, duket sikur kenaq degjuesin, ashtu sikurse cdo e degjuar e saj, duket sikur kenaq folesin.
Le te prekim realitetin e fjaleve dhe mos stresohemi nga fjalet e realiteteve te sajuara e hiperbolizuara per keq. Sepse, bursa e fjaleve te tilla eshte kaq e fuqishme, sa jo vetem ja kalon, por edhe mund t'i ndroje kursin, burses se aksioneve.
S'ka me lire se shitja dhe blerja e fjaleve, por s'ka me fatkeqesi se abuzimi me to. Sepse vjen casti i krizes se fjaleve, kur shitesi s'ka me c'te shese dhe bleresi mbetet me gisht ne goje. Dhe atehere...
Tamam si me piramidat ne Shqiperi dhe me hrimatistirion(bursen) ne Greqi.
Eshte, s'eshte vendi, me doli vetvetiu kjo teme, qe s'ka pse ta le per me vone. A nuk eshte vete jeta jone e mbarsur me sa e sa vetvetira, sa s'merret vesh, ku dhe kur fillon njera e ku dhe kur tjetra?
Dy fqinjet e perjetshem, me rrenje kaq te thella ne Ballkan e te perzjera me njera- tjetren, sa zor t'i seleksionosh ne disa raste per efekt identiteti, do pesonin sipas menyres se vet te njejtin fat humbes te parave, labirintheve te lojes se ndyre te burspiramidave apo hrimapiramidave.
Per humbesit pak rendesi ka komoditeti apo primitiviteti i kesaj loje, kur duart e futura ne xhepa nuk gjejne as nje kacidhe vec zbrazesise se tyre. Ndryshimi ne kohe ne kufijte e dy shekujve dhe mosberja e analogjive te peraferta mes piramides shqiptare dhe hrimatistirios greke, jo vetem qe s'ndalen perseritjen e historise se krizave te tilla financiare, por jane nje deshmi e pashmangesise se ekstremitetit polarizues te shoqerise se sotme. Ne rast se ne Shqiperi u shkaktua nje 1997-e, qe s'beri gje tjeter vec ndroi me dhune portat e protagonisteve, por jo vete ata, ne Greqi, sofistikimi i mekanizmit ekonomiko-financiar shmangu nje tragjedi te tille. Por ama nuk mund te shmangte kursesi tragjedine e perditshme, te pabujshme, te qindra e mijra njerezve, qe e pesuan me gjithe mend si Sizifi.
E pesoi shqiptari ne vitet e fundit te shekullit te njezete, qe sa filloi te ngopte pak syte me nje prone e ca para, ja zhduken si me magji mumjet e ringjallura te piramidave.
E pesoi greku ne fillim te shekullit te ri, qe kur kujtoi se paradiso(parajsa) mund te provohet edhe ne kete jete, ja shtyne per ne boten tjeter, te sterngopurit e pangopur afendikoj te hrimatistirios e cdo celesi tjeter te ekonomise greke.
Ca miliona dhrahmi, qe kishin vene nje jete te tere Dhimitri me babane, i shnderruan ne aksione imagjinare, me shpresen e shtimit te tyre ne perqindje me te madhe se ajo e bankes.
Sikur te hipnotizon kjo aparence verbuese e shumefishimit te parave jo vetem pa djerse, por thjesht me nje shetitje apo telefonate zyrave te hrimatistirios. Ikin ditet e javet dhe parate e hedhura, sikur t'i kishte mbarsur ndonje makineri cudiberese parash, fillojne e shtohen, bile ne rastin baba-Dhimiter u dyfishuan. Atehere, ne vend te nje operacioni te menjehershem per terheqjen e tyre, lindin te tjera plane jetese qe jo vetem ndalin kete operacion, por kush ka te tjera dhrahmi i kthen perseri ne aksione. E kur s'ka para te thata, merr kredi, e kur s'merr kredi, shet ndonje prone, e kur s'ka prone shet shtepine e keshtu kjo joshje drejt parajses te enderruar, rrezikon ta coje drejt kolasit(ferrit) te vertete. Sepse vepron ai, efekti joshes i tabeles sugjestionuese te hrimatistirios, qe te thote se shuma e sotme neser do rritet, pasneser akoma me shume. Edhe ai qe i dyfishoi dhe i terhoqi, i hodhi perseri per trefishimin apo katerfishimin e tyre.
Po udhetoja me makinen e afendikojt te madh dhe erdhi biseda per hrimatistirion.
Me thote: "E shikon Andrea si ju dyfishuan dhrahmite Dhimitrit? Po te kishim hedhur edhe ne, mund te fitonim me shume. Tani jane shtrenjtuar aksionet dhe s'ja vlen te blesh".
"Ndonese s'eshte njelloj me piramidat e Shqiperise, me duket se e njejta gje po ndodh dhe ketu. Si mund te dyfishohen e trefishohen parate kaq shpejt, kur ekonomia s'ecen me kaq rritem? Perkohesisht mund te fitohet, ndryshe po vazhdove humbet e humbet vence. Per mendimin tim tani nuk duhet hedhur asnje dhrahmi".
"Jo, jo! Ndonese djali do qe te blere aksione ne nje ndermarrje qe po ecen mire".
"Ju e dini. Mbaj mend kur babai i Mirelas, pasi fitoi ca para ne fillim, vajti prape per t'i hedhur. Nuk e merr me mend sa ishte rradha. E kur ka rradhe nga ata qe hedhin, vazhdon loja edhe  nerradhen e marrjes me fitim. Megjithate, ndersa veprimet e arketimit te parave beheshin pa pengese, nuk po ndodhte e njejta gje me dhenien e tyre. Jo ajde me vone, jo tani e mbyllim, jo ka ndryshuar koha e terheqjes, etj, etj, justifikime te tilla. Pra dicka po calonte e per mua ky ishte nje sinjal jo i mire. Vajta shpejt me biciklete dhe i thashe vjehrit te dilte nga rradha. Me gjithe ngulmimin tim, ai pranoi vetem mos i hidhte te tera. Gjysma e te keqes".
"E pesuat nga piramidat e Berishes, he?"
"Tjeter emer kane per mua ato piramida, por nejse. Nuk eshte vendi per analiza te tilla".
Pas pak ditesh, tek rrinin ate e bir ne pjesen e siperme te dyqanit, i pashe te degjonin ne radio te dhenat e hrimatistirios me nje perqendrim jo te zakonshem. Pra dhe ata nuk munden t'i shpetonin rrezes joshese te saj. Brenda saj po dukej me i kollajshem dhe me i shpejte shtimi i parave, se sa nga perpjekjet e perditshme ne biznesin e dyqanit.
Por, aq ishte fuqishmeria pasqyruese e tabeles se hrimatistirios, pasi duar te padukshme, jo vetem ndalen butonat e dyfishimit, trefishimit, ne mos dhjetfishimit te vleres se aksioneve, por me nje buton shkaterrues, i zhvleresuan ato, sa hap e mbyll syte. Dhe si ne perrallen e cironkes se arte, qindra e mijra njerez u kthyen ne govaten e tyre te drunjte!
Edhe ketu nuk munguan etiketimet si ne Shqiperi, qe per mua shprehin pafuqishmerine depertuese te njerezve ne rrenjet e fenomeneve te tilla polarizuese te parave. Nuk ka, jo, miq te mi, as piramida te Berishes, as hrimatistirio te Simitit, as bursa te Klintonit, Bushit, Blerit, Shirakut e ndonje japonezi, qe s'po ja kujtoj dot emrin. Jane pjese e domosdoshme e mekanizmit ekonomik e financiar te sistemit, me oshilacionet e tyre te pashmangshme, qe ne caste kohe c'akordimi, shndrohen ne nje lloj xhunami katastrofik per njerezit.
Ka ndodhur e do ndodhe si me poshte:
Une ble
Ti ble
Ai shet

Refreni
Une humbas
Ti humbet
Ai fiton!

Une shes
Ti shet
Ai ble.

Refreni
Une humbas
Ti humbet
Ai fiton!
(fund)
Nese disa qindra greke u mblodhen te revoltuar para hrimatistirios greke, nese disa te falimentuar lajthiten dhe ja keputen vetes, nese disa gazetare paten me se te mbushin faqet e gazetave dhe ekranet televizive, kjo jo vetem nuk ktheu parate e humbura, jetet e vrara, apo enderrat e venitura, por perkundrazi, refreni i mesiperm vazhdoi dhe vazhdon avazin e vet.(Po e le me kaq, se m'u lodh dora)

----------


## mondishall

Shkeputur nga Kapitulli i Shkrimeve e Reflektimeve te mia(1 Maj 1988-4 Mars 1992)

13.11.1990
....Tani e kam ndergjegjen te trazuar per c'ka po kalon kombi yne. Sejcili ka pergjegjesine morale per fatin e kombit te vet, qofte personalitet i cdo rangu, qofte qytetar i thjeshte.
Dua o bir ta heq krejt mikrocipen, qe dalngadale dikush na i veshi fytyres per te na bere dyfytyresh. Kujtdo i dukej se kishte fytyren e vet, pa vene re cipen, masken.
Padjallezia rinore nuk mund te kuptonte ironine e realitetit.
Por une, o bir, e njoha shpejt realitetin dhe po me ate shpejtesi shkaterrova cipen, sado e vogel te ishte ajo.
Une, Donald, kam bindjet e mia tashme. Ato me thone qe e verteta duhet pare ne sy, ne do te jesh i vertete vete. Ndryshe genjen veten me iluzione, ashtu sikurse shkaterron veten nga deziluzionet.
Bindjet e mia ne fillim rrjedhin si ajo ujvara mahnitese, por me pas perplasen si ne fundin e saj, shkumbojne dhe zhurmojne fort, derisa ne konflikt e polemike, gjejne shtratin rrjedhes te tyre.
Mendimet e mia, o bir, permbajne frymezimin adoleshent. (Oh sa teper zgjati kjo adoleshence mendimesh fluturuese!)
Teoria marksiste te ngjall frymezim ne moshen 15-20 vjecare. Enderrat e se ardhmes te japin krahe e ti kujton se i tille behet realiteti. Ti vrapon e kujton se po me ate shpejtesi vrapon dhe realiteti. Ndal pastaj vrapin per te marre fryme per me tej, por c'te shohesh? Je i vetem ne universin ku ke arritur. Mos valle deziluzionohesh per c'ka ke fluturuar ne ide? Jo! Megjithate, deziluzionohesh. Per cfare pra? Per realitetin qe s'te ndoqi pas, apo per veten qe e cove aq perpara realitetit? Per te dyja bashke.
Atehere i rikthehesh realitetit dhe vetvevtes. Zbret nga maja e Olimpit, ne token tende. Fillon ta shohesh drejt e nesy realitetin dhe thua, dhe pyet: "Kush e ka fajin per prapambetjen e tij?"
Sic e fillova, aj te mbaroj. Prandaj boll per sot, per t'i shprehur me te permbledhura mendimet e mia.
C'kusur ti Donald te merresh me to, atehere kur s'dihet cfare realiteti do jete. Ndofta do cuditesh, ndofta do te te vije keq.
Vetem gjyq mos me bej, se ty do te te marr per avokat mbrojtes.

----------


## mondishall

Po aty, diku me tej...
14.5.1990
Pas nje nderprerjeje te gjate, ja ku po shkruaj perseri per ty Donald.
S'ke pse te me qortosh per kete pauze. Pa shikoji me se jane mbushur fletet? Besoj se kur t'i lexosh ato(po ta kuptosh shkrimin tim te keq nga te nxituarit), do me japesh te drejte. Gjithshka o bir qe ka te beje me njerezimin, ka hyre ne jeten e gjithsejcilit. Jetojme si individe, por ne nje familje, qelize e shoqerise. Ja se si ingranohemi, si pjestare te shoqerise njerezore, ku nderthurren gjithe ato interesa. Te shkojme me tej, te dalim tej shoqerise sone, e perseri shohim grupime njerezish ne klasa, shtresa, popullsi. Pavaresisht nga vecorite, specifikat, a nuk perben gjithe kjo larmishmeri popujsh, vete njerezimin e Tokes sone?
Prandaj jemi te ndjeshem per kedo e per kudo ku lind, rritet nje jete njeriu, ku vdes e perseri vazhdohet breznia njerezore.
Ndaj o bir, babi tend s'mund te mbyllet ne guacken individualiste e te perserite vetveten. Ai eshte i ndjeshem per gjithshka ka lidhje me njerezimin, per hallet e gezimet, vuajtjet e humbjet, lindjet e fitoret, per qeshjen e sinqerte e te shtirur, per skenat e prapaskenat e drames se popujve, per vete dialektiken e zhvillimit te shoqerise njerezore.
Duhet t'i kuptosh keto ndjenja, t'i pastrosh nga veset e pasurosh me virtute, per te qene realist ne vleresimin e ngjarjeve. Nejse.
Tani po rikthehem perseri tek ty, pasardhesi im.
Po te perkushtohem ty, se ate qe humba une, s'dua ta humbasesh ti. Eshte humbje e shkaktuar nga kushtet, rrethanat, nga vete kufizimet e kohes. Babi tend do deshte te dilte me tej, fale sedres se tij, megjithate s'eshte humbje fatale. Ajo mund te zvogelohet, ndonese jo te zhduket plotesisht, pasi jeta rrjedh e ate c'ke lene mangut ne nje pjese te moshes, s'mund ta plotesosh kursesi me tej. Dicka mund te besh per te rifituar ose plotesuar pjese te saj, e megjithate jo perfundimisht. Ne disa drejtime mund te besh me shume, ashtu sikurse ne disa te tjera s'mund te besh asgje.
Per kete do flasim bashke me vone, kur t'i kuptosh gjerat me thelle e neqoftese natyra s'do ma cenoje jeten time. Duke qene i paditur per te ardhmen time, le ne shkrime pjese te mendimeve te mia, te gjykimeve e deshirave te mia. Mund qe dhe vetem me to lexuesi te zgjerohet vete, te depertoje ne vazhdimesine, ne kuptimesine e plote te tyre.
E sheh si me rrembeu e shkruara dhe "harroj" fillimin e saj?
                 ----  .  ----

----------


## mondishall

Tjeter ne vazhdim...
8.10.1991
As gjumi s'me mburret se me mund, as une s'i mburrem atij se e mund. Ai u bind se s'me mposht si gjithe te tjeret, sikurse une jam i bindur se nuk e mposht plotesisht ate. Kemi rene pra, po te shprehem me gjuhen e parlamentareve, ne nje konsensus te perbashket. Ai te me lere rehat gjysmen e nates e une gjysmen tjeter.
Ja tani qe po shkruaj, do dhe pese minuta te veje ora 23.00. Nuk ndjej aspak gjume, ndaj dhe vendosa t'i hedh keto mendime ne kete liber-bllok. Eh, si u nisen e si vazhduan shenimet e mia, lere pastaj fundin e tyre!
Nuk dua te perseris veten. Cdo shkrim, sado i dobet qofte, dua te jete i vecante ne llojin e vete. Lexuesi duhet te kuptoje se ne c'gjendje shpirterore jane hedhur shenimet. Ndersa shkrimtari, ne pergjithesi krijuesi, ka nje fare komoditeti, qetesie dhe kushte per te shkruar dhe ulet te shkruaje i cliruar nga hallet e dites, une ndryshe prej tij, kam shkruar ne caste te veshtira e te renda shpterore, ku perzjeheshin dhimbja, revolta, fatkeqesia, tronditja psiqike, etj, etj.
Mendoni castin kur ne telefon zeri i kirurges te thote lajmin e kobshem per vdekjen e sigurt s'afermi te mamase. Mendoni pra! Me nxitim ec drejt shtepise, drejt asaj qe me dha jete, per ta pare edhe ca kohe, duke ditur se s'do ta kem me. E pikerisht me lot ne sy, ne nje dhome me te, ulem e shkruaj me dore te dridhur revolten time ndaj padrejtesise se jetes. Mendoni pra!
Me shume dhimbje se gezime, shpirti im ka mundur te shpertheje, i shperqendruar ne faqet e bllokut.
E ne kete dhimbje familjare, per ironi te fatit, mplekseshin dhimbjet shoqerore, tronditjet e zhgenjimet e medha.
Mendoni nje djale te apasionuar pas filozofise, qe shfleton per dite Marksin, Engelsin, Leninin. Gjen aty mjaft te verteta, i ben pjese te botkuptimit e vjen nje dite kur gjithshka kthehet ne te kundert.
I semuri per mend, udheheqesi yne i "madh", qe na u shfaq e injektoi me nje ideologji te sajuar e shtremberuar ne kulm, doli se ishte i prire nga mania e madheshtise, duke e lene popullin ne pike te hallit. Mendoni pra kete te ri, qe me raste lexonte per Hegelin, Frojdin, si zhgenjehet nje dite per ata qe ndryshe thane e ndryshe bene.
Kishte te drejte i paharruari baba, qe prej kohesh e kishte kuptuar mashtrimin e pseudokomunisteve, duke mos pranuar kurfare lidhje me instancat e larta.
Bashkoju ketyre tronditjeve shpirterore, morale, veshtiresite e medha ekonomike dhe kuptoni se c'qenie njerezore del para perfytyrimit tuaj. E ne kete mugetire, une mundohesha te qetesoja shpirtin  neper flete. Injektimi kishte bere te veten. Ne disa shkrime vazhdoja me moralizime, me politizime e me budallalleqe te tjera. I lumte injektuesit! Ideali i se mires na kishte zene syte para realitetit te keq. Ja qe keshtu u gatuam, ta marre dreqi! Vecse ne kete gatim, vec idealit ishte dhe frika, frika para cdo rreshqitje, shkarje goje, qe mund te te conin ne biruce. "Edhe murret kane veshe", ishte paralajmerimi familjar. Dhe flitej me ze te ulet per padrejtesite e jetes. Vetem duhet thene se ai, Zeusi, justifikohej prej nesh, me hallet e shumta qe kishte mbi koke. I lumte pra, sa bukur lojti me ne! A nuk ishin veprat e tij ne krye te bibliotekave e faqeve te murrit? Mohojeni, po te doni! Po fotografite? Ja ata, shoferet, qe u linden e mplaken mbi te njeten makine te amortizuar, e vinin ne krye te kabines ate, liderin e madh. Kudo ai shfaqej si nje perendi e gjithfuqishme. C'te zgjatem per te! Glorifikimi i madh do sillte patjeter te kunderten e vet, mohimin e madh.
Proletari i Marksit, i zhveshur nga cdo pronesi shekullin e shkuar, do te behej i lire dhe zot i fateve te veta ne socializem. C'ndodhi? Kapitalizmi vazhdoi edhe pas Marksit, edhe pas Leninit e Stalinit, vazhdon sot e do vazhdoje s'dihet deri kur, kurse proletari i Marksit duhej te kishte mbaruar prej kohesh, po te shtrydhej. Ne fakt ai ofendohet ta qush proletar, pasi ka dinjitetin e tij ne shoqeri, nuk punon 12 apo 16 ore, nuk eshte ne minimumin e jeteses dhe ka se c'te haje, pije e vishet, ka banese ku te jetoje e keto te gjitha, jo minimale, por mormale. Se c'ka pronari, i ashtuquajturi shfrytezues, atij pak i intereson. E kamura e njerit, mund te jete nxitje e tjetrit dhe jo rrembim shkopi per ta goditur ate. Pra, s'kemi ekstremitetet absolute, varferine absolute, por nje varferi relative, qe s'te josh ne fushen e betejave te pergjakshme, te revolucionit me dhune. Por ja, tek ne propogandohej kapitalizmi i kalbur dhe jeta jone e lumtur socialiste. Eh, sikur te ishte keshtu me te vertete per ne! Ne ishim e mbetem proletari i Marksit dhe bota eci perpara, pa care koke per pozat tona.
Se sa proletare ishim ne, e tregon realiteti i sotem se sa proletare mbetem ne fund te ketij shekulli. S'kemi asgje vec kraheve tona, vec mendjes sone. Po kujt i vlejne ato sot, kur bota ka ecur kaq shume ne shkenca e dituri, ne teknologji, etj, etj.
Ja pra sa zoter te vendit e te vetvetes u beme ne, ne te ashtuquajturin socializem. Ne fakt ne ishim si ato kaviet laboratorike, qe provuam ne trupin tone eksperimente nga me diletantet, te kryelaborantit Enver.
Dhe ja ku arritem. Ku jemi, ku do veme? Horizonti i famshem eshte i pakapshem. Sa me shume i afrohesh, aq me larg shfaqet ai. C'na dha "socializmi"? Pyesni ndryshe: "C'na la ai ne fakt?" Minuse, qe s'dime si do t'i kalojme ne kahun tjeter.
Dhe ne mburavecet, tani i themi kapitalizmit: "Ajde, na ndihmo!"
Sikur te mbante ai inatin e 46 vjeteve, c'do behej tek ne ne kete gjendje qe jemi?
Tani une shtroj pyetjen: "Me mire nje socializem i kapitalizuar, apo nje kapitalizem i socializuar?"
Te ndodhte e dyta, sa mire.
Ne duhet te bejme te paren, per te arritur tek e dyta. E shihni c'rruge kemi per te bere? Aq me teper ne, qe patem nje socializem te cuditshem, te ngaterruar, te bastarduar.
Ndaj s'duhet zgjatur. Ndaj sa me shpejt, me ca dhimbje, ta bejme kete akt shpetimtar.
Durojeni kete dhimbje o njerez te vojtur, se dhe foshnja s'lind pa dhimbje!

----------


## mondishall

Po e mbyll kete faqe paraqitese te librit tim, me pjesen e parafundit, "Fundi i nje kapitulli pa fund..."
As vete s'e kuptoj, si u vu mes dy lindjesh te gezueshme te djemkave te mi, nje bote e tere timja e dhimbshme dhe e revoltuar.
Ah, sa do desha qe gjithe shkrimet e kesaj bote, te kishin dhimbjet e gezueshme te lindjes se njeriut dhe jo dhimbjet e tmerrshme te jetes se tij!
Por....
                            *    *    *
Me kete rast, s'ka si mos falenderoj cdo lexues, qe qofte dhe rastesisht eshte ndalur ne keto shkrime fragmentare. Falenderim ju shpreh dhe dashamiresve te tjere, qe disponojne te plote librin dhe ndalen ne nje cast te kohes se vlefshme per ta lexuar. 
Ju jam mirenjohes dhe borxhli te gjitheve ju, te njohur dhe te panjohur te Forumit, qe me jepni kurajo dhe frymezim ne punen time krijuese. 
Perqafime dhe falenderime nga zemra dhe shpirti i mondishall, apo me sakte Edmond Shallvarit. 
----------------------------------------------------------
ME MIRE TE RROJ ME DHIMBJEN E SE VERTETES,
SE SA ME LUMTURINE E GENJESHTRES(nga mua)

----------


## adidu

Pika me e larte e sinqeritetit me veten eshte veti e shpirtit artistik,
premisa per te bere art me germat eshte sinqeriteti me veten.

Kjo fraze me buroi per Mondin dhe i uroj suksese pa fund.

----------


## adidu

Ndjeshmeri e sinqerte,
sinqeritet i perdhosur nga dyfytyresia.

Dyfytyresi qe vullkanin e poshterise,
derdhe si llave e nxehte tek njefytyresia.

Njefytyresi e sulmuar nga llava e gazrat mbytes,
lufton me rrecka zjarrmine e shemtuar.

Shemti e shemtuar,
njefytyresine nuk e djeg dot.

Kur ftohesh nga sinqeriteti,
ne portret unik e perjeteson njefytyresine.

Portret i njefytyresise,
i perjetesuar ne llaven e ftohur te poshtersise se dyfytyresise,
do mbetesh ne shekuj shembull i drejtesise.

p.s vetem me keto vargje mund ti pergjigjem mesazhit tend Mondi dhe mbi te gjitha librit portret(te nje fytyresise) qe ke shkruar.

----------


## mondishall

Mire ti, i dashur adidu, i gjete fjalet e pergjigjes per mua, qe me thene te verteten me kane emocionuar dhe lotuar, po une c'te bej pa, qe rremova e rremova per te gjetur nje mbifjale pergjigjeje dhe u dorezova me se fundi para te pazevendesueshmes fjale :fantazma: ALEMINDERIT!

----------


## niktironci

Jam shume i befasuar, nga stili juaj. 
Eshte mjaft origjinal,dhe me pelqen shume.Eshte mjaft i kuptueshem, dhe stil mjafte i qarte.
Urime , dhe suksese.
Te them te drejten,une kujtoja se mos je nga Tirana, dhe shtepine e kishe tek shallvaret, me dukej sikur te njihja prej vitesh.
Me kane pelqyer, poezite tuaja.Suksese edhe nje here.
Me respekt, nje mik i sinqeritet i juaji.Nik

----------


## mondishall

Ju nuk e merrni dot me mend c'ndjenja mirenjohjeje me burojne nga shpirti, kete cast leximi te pershtypjeve tuaja per shkrimet e mia. Eshte e vertete qe njihemi prej kohesh mik i dashur, pasi ndjenjat, mendimet, endrat dhe deshirat tona, kane nje rrenje te perbashket qe ka ekzistuar edhe para se te njiheshim nga faqet e ketij Forumi. Dhe kjo rrenje rrezatuese, eshte vete sinqeriteti njerezor, qe zor te gjendet sot mes gjithe njerezve te ketij planeti. Kur shkruaj perfytyroj lexues pikerisht si ju, si Doci, adidu, si bili, si tanku, si shefqeti, si e panjohura, si zemrueshja, ajzbergu, fiori, di ana, dorontiona, davius, diabolis, dhe qindra, per te mos thene mijra, qe te me falin per mospermendje emri. Ju lexoj me endje dhe kenaqesi te gjitheve, ju perqafoj vellazerisht te gjitheve. Faleminderit niktironci!

----------


## ajzberg

Mondi ,shkruan dhe e perrcjell mendimin bukur.Te pershendes vella nuk e di e lexove poezine e shkurter dedikuar ty tek shoqata alkoolisteve.
SUKSESE.........

----------


## Brari

mondush..  qe ma sqarove punen e shallit.. 
ke bere nje kryeveper me pershkrimin e 97-tes..

vazhdo e ke nga une pergezimet me te mira..

qofshi mire ju e familja juaj aty ne gerxhet e selanikut..

thx..

----------


## adidu

Mondi! Mendova per nje cast te ta shkruaj mendimin e meposhtem ne mesazhin privat dhe sakaq hoqa dore dhe mu duk me e arsyeshme qe te ta shkruaj hapur dhe ta lexojne te gjithe.
Mendoj se duhet te vazhdosh te hedhesh krijimet e tua ne keto faqe dhe te mos e lesh vetem me ato te 97 -tes. Madje kam deshire qe te hedhesh edhe disa pasazhe nga ato krijime te cilat i ke ne pune e siper. Na jep kenaqesine si ne dhe si Fiorit(e pershendes nxehtesisht qe ka hapur kete teme per ty) dhe na hidh ca "grimca' nga ato qe une e di se mi ke thene qe ke ndermend ti botosh.
Mos u bej "kurnac" shpalosi pjeserisht.lol

----------

